# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  ΑΠΟ ΤΟ BLOG FTIAXNO.GR  ΤΑ ΖΩΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΓΡΟΚΤΗΜΑ

## jk21

2-3 πολυ καλα αρθρακια -σημαντικη βοηθεια για την εκτροφη των  πτηνων <<φαρμας >>απο ενα blog που ειμαι φανατικος αναγνωστης του για πολλα αλλα ενδιαφεροντα που εχει



http://www.ftiaxno.gr/search/label/%...97%CE%9C%CE%91

----------


## Niva2gr

Πολύ ωραίο ποστ! Νομίζω οτι είναι πολύ χρήσιμο για όσους έχουν κότες, απο όλες τις απόψεις!

----------


## budgiefun

Πολύ κάλο site όχι μόνο για τις πληροφορίες του για τις κότες αλλά και γενικότερα[lshades:20swcn2z][/lshades:20swcn2z]

----------

